# tack cloth residue



## barryg (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm refinishing some old JBL walnut veneer speaker cabinets. I finished sanding with 400 grit sandpaper and took a tack cloth to it to remove the dust. To my disappointment it seemed to leave spots of oily residue. What is the recommended way to remove this residue before finishing (leaning towards Minwax wipe-on poly). Will mineral spirits work? More sanding? Thanks.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Mineral spirits or VM&P naptha should do the job. Use a white cotton lint free rag (t-shirt) dampen with naptha and wipe down thoroughly. Follow up with a blast of compressed air wiping with your bare hand to feel for any defects.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I quit making and/or using the sticky type of tack cloths years ago. If a tack cloth is needed, a dry one *like this *works good.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

The purpose is to remove all the dust, I vacuum, wipe with alcohol(naptha suggested above also good choice), then re-vacuum. Works for me. The solvent gets off oily fingerprints, and such.

But is 400 too fine?? That is approaching burnishing the wood which will make finishing harder.


----------

